# Would anyone be interested in a Sibelius/Finale section on this forum?



## Thonex (Nov 12, 2006)

I know there are a fair amount of us that use it. I'm wondering if it might not be a bad idea to have some kind of Sibelius section in this forum. I'm interested in:

Tips and tricks
How to get Kontakt players to play nicely with Sibelius
How to reduce note collisions with dynamic markings

... and so on... is this something we should look into?


Just thinking out loud here.

Cheers,

T


----------



## José Herring (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Would anyone be interested in a Sibelius section on this forum?*

I'd be into it. 

Jose


----------



## gmet (Nov 12, 2006)

Thonex, I could certainly help with any Sibelius/K2 issues having used both progs since birth (that is the birth of the progs - not me :lol: )

As for how to reduce note collisions with dynamic markings, if you are bit more specific I'm sure I can help.

Justin


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 12, 2006)

count me in


----------



## sbkp (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, but don't forget us finale users and make it only sibelius or something.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, c'mon... Forget those Finale users and focus on Sibelius!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 12, 2006)

sbkp @ Sun Nov 12 said:


> Oh, c'mon... Forget those Finale users and focus on Sibelius!!!!! :mrgreen:


 :twisted: 
:smile:


----------



## sbkp (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, yeah!?!?!?

:evil: :twisted: :oops: :razz: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mathis (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## IvanP (Nov 12, 2006)

Definitely....Finale user here...anything that can give me more speed when going from sequencer to finale (quantization tips, etc)....

I know there are some tricks that make you just drag and drop and voilà, there's an almost perfect score....


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I'd be interested to hear about how others integrate Sibelius into thier work flow. I've always bypassed the scoring process and plugged fingers directly into MIDI channels. But I have Sibelius and would like to use it both for orchestration and sketching. So, I'm most curious to hear about how others implement it.

What's Finale? :lol: 
Sounds like something that ended... get over it. 
And Macs will be way cooler than PCs when they release the 8 processor machines in a few days....(strapping on flame suit)....


----------



## Daryl (Nov 13, 2006)

synergy543 @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> And Macs will be way cooler than PCs when they release the 8 processor machines in a few days....(strapping on flame suit)....


I'm afraid that Dell have beaten them to it, so it looks like Apple will be just copying the PC market. :roll: 

D


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe just a notation section?
There are other products out there too, albeit not as popular, or useable, and who knows what'll happen in the future.

As for Sibelius as part of a workflow, i got sick and tired of trying to lash Sibelius to something else, so i went the parchment route for composing, Sibelius for print score, save to midi, import into DAW route. I've saved time, and lost a lot of unwanted grief. I might have to cut and paste articulations, but that's a price i'm willing to pay at the moment, given the limitations of my little setup.

Daryl, in my local computer centre here in Moscow, one of the stores i visit regularly has been building up a big server board that has capacity for 8 processors, and a university's load of memory, with what look like hovercraft fans to keep it under 'glowing'.

Sounds like a DC3 when they fire it up!

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 13, 2006)

Hermitage59 @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Daryl, in my local computer centre here in Moscow, one of the stores i visit regularly has been building up a big server board that has capacity for 8 processors, and a university's load of memory, with what look like hovercraft fans to keep it under 'glowing'.
> 
> Sounds like a DC3 when they fire it up!
> 
> ...


Now that would be worth seeing and hearing....! Any pictures?

D


----------



## Jackull (Nov 13, 2006)

If Scott Rogers is willing to become the SIBELIUS Moderator, then I'm in. 

For Finale, who cares... 
 :arrow:  :mrgreen: :arrow: :mrgreen: 

Now how's that?

btw, nice idea Thonex. now' we're really following the vi motto.

jackULL


----------



## IvanP (Nov 13, 2006)

Jackull @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> If Scott Rogers is willing to become the SIBELIUS Moderator, then I'm in.
> 
> For Finale, who cares...
> :arrow:  :mrgreen: :arrow: :mrgreen:
> ...



I can see there are a lot of republicans here :mrgreen: :razz:


----------



## Thonex (Nov 13, 2006)

Jackull @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> If Scott Rogers is willing to become the SIBELIUS Moderator, then I'm in.



Yes.... and also Justin M was a beta tester for Sibelius and owns both Sibelius and Finale and does all his composing straight into (in this case) Sibelius. I think both of those guys could co-chair (if they agree).... of course, I haven't even mentioned this to Frederick and we are all jumping the gun a little... but I wanted to see how much interest there would be and if there is enough of a ground-swell... I'm sure Frederick would be amenable to the idea.

Cheers,

T


----------



## choir (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, I'm definitly in...


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 13, 2006)

Daryl @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Hermitage59 @ Mon Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl, in my local computer centre here in Moscow, one of the stores i visit regularly has been building up a big server board that has capacity for 8 processors, and a university's load of memory, with what look like hovercraft fans to keep it under 'glowing'.
> ...



Hehe. I'm down there next Saturday. If it's still in, I'll take pics.

Alex.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool idea. We'll need moderators though - at least one, but two preferred. Hadn't seen Scott Rogers or know his schedule restraints. Any other suggestions for possible mods to handle this?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 13, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Cool idea. We'll need moderators though - at least one, but two preferred. Hadn't seen Scott Rogers or know his schedule restraints. Any other suggestions for possible mods to handle this?



Justin M to start off with maybe.... if he's agreeable.

Also Nickie is a Finale user... and she seems to be quite n top of things in general... maybe you could as her for the Finale side of things.

Ok guys... start looking for moderators.....


Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (Nov 13, 2006)

On a side note... I know some of guys are razzing Finale... but it would be soooooo much better to have both represented... there is a ton of overlap in both applications... and work methodologies on 1 may very well be applicable to the other. Not to mention many of the "real" notation veterans use Finale.

Also... comparing the 2 applications may help all of us in deciding what is suited better for what.... and whatnot. (too many 'whats' in that sentence.)

T


----------



## Thonex (Nov 13, 2006)

Scott?

I thought you posted a little while ago... 

Maybe wishful thinking... :wink:


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 13, 2006)

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 13, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> Hi Andrew. I hit the wrong button. It was supposed to be a PM to Frederick and thought I was in that dialog when I clicked "Submit".
> 
> -Scott



Well.... If I remember what you wrote.... :wink: then I'm very excited  

BTW..... where the hell have you been????!!!!


T


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 13, 2006)

..........


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thonex @ Mon Nov 13 said:


> On a side note... I know some of guys are razzing Finale... but it would be soooooo much better to have both represented...


Naw, I was just jesting (I thought the smiley and rolling eyeballs conveyed that....yanking foot out of my mouth...but Dell is only a server and only 1.8G, Macs will be 2.3 to 2.6G. OK, I'll shut up.:lol: ). I completely agree participation from all camps would be best.

Scott, its great to see you around and your participation would be a tremendously valuable asset.


----------



## markbnyc (Nov 13, 2006)

Let me add my name to the list. A Sibelius/Finale section would be awesome.


----------



## Leon Willett (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm in. BTW finale sucks haha!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok guys - its done - this entire thread has been moved to the brand new NOTATION Speak: Finale & Sibelius forum. 

The inmates have spoken.


----------



## tgfoo (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice... This should be a very useful place.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Nov 14, 2006)

This is great.

I was just recently attending a Sibelius 4 Demo and Masterclass at the Royal College of Music in Stockholm.

This forum just keeps getting better and better. 

R


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 14, 2006)

Am I really the only one here using Overture?


Hannes


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

One of two, I think 

Lux just posted that he uses Overture.


----------

